# Grinders , My Head hurts



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi

Been reading on the forum regarding grinders and from what I have read I need the following

High motor power

Low grinding speed

On demand

I have been scouring ebay etc for said spec used machine , to no avail

Can anyone put a name and model number for said machines in aid of my quest ?

Cheers


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How have you come to that conclusion ?

What space and what conga do you have also.......


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

How have you come to that conclusion ? ( By reading posts )

What space ( no problem with space in the kitchen ) and what conga ( What's a conga ? ) do you have also.......


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

As for a conga I can recommend an Ayaye ayaye conga

Also a conga is always preferable to doing the agadoo


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

MONEY, how much MONEY can you throw at it


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There are lots of grinder s that will make excellent espresso that dont meet your criteria. Without you indicating a budget it's pointless making recommendations


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Instant no more ! said:


> Hi
> 
> Been reading on the forum regarding grinders and from what I have read I need the following
> 
> ...


"By reading posts" is a bit of a short and abrupt answer which will go virtually no way at all to helping anyone help you.

Low grinding speed is not common south of £800 unless you are buying a hand grinder. Virtually all grinders are equipped with a motor capable of grinding beans... what makes you think "high motor power" is a spec you need to look at?

On demand is a fair enough conclusion to draw but without the evidence of how you drew it no one can tell if you have come to your conclusions based on the right advice. Can you afford to go on demand as it demands a premium? Are you prepared to sacrifice the simplicity on OD for a better grinder? Do you know the mods and techniques that can make a non-OD grinder suitable for home use? Do you know that a doser can sometimes be an advantage?

And of course... the biggie as mentioned above. What is your budget.

Help us help you.


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

Some of the posts / article I have read say with a higher power motor these have more torque and can grind happily at lower speeds also they mention high grinding speed to be detrimental to the beans when grinding by overheating them

I am new to this and thought reading would educate me a little , looks like I may have gone off track if the above is irrelevant

Budget for a good working order machine is up to £500

Thanks


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Save a bit more and get a Mythos.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Have you considered hand grinding?

You own arm will produce a lot of torque, and this is the only way in your budget to get low grinding speeds.

High grinding speeds will only affect beans because of heat in a commercial environment, if you are grinding 1-2 shots then walking away heat will be of no consequence at all.

Its not that the information you have read is incorrect, just that it may not apply to you specifically.

For your budget a good on demand grinder to look at is the Eureka Zenith 65E, and is all most home users will ever want.

Low speeds are associated with a better grind, look at the Pharos hand grinder which is very highly regarded.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

For an on demand the following comes to mind A used brasilia RR55 OD or if you want new a eureka Zenith. Although I've heard the zenith is on grind consistency to a SJ, not used one so can't confirm.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

As one who has been on a similar quest I can only echo previous comments. I have a Eureka E65 and a couple of Pharos. The Pharos is IMHO much better than the E65 but obviously harder work and more faff. much as I'd love a Compak E series I can't afford one. The Eureka E65 is fine for everyday and the VoodooDaddy modded Pharos is great when I have the patience.

Two alternatives I would love to try are the Mythos and the Elektra Nino. Both out of my budget range though I fear. In your budget you could pick up a very serious commercial grinder second hand but that equals lots of faff. Or you could get a new E65. If hand grinding doesn't scare you, maybe be patient and see if an HG1 shows up. (Still going to be more than you want to pay though and after CC's recent comment I'm not sure I'd want one.) I'm still looking for a big conical with low retention at an affordable price. Aren't we all!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Sorry double post!


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Bet the OP feels suitably informed now I'm confused £500 is a good amount I would have thought and any grinder at that price will do the job.(certainly much more than I could afford) I have always found that equipment of any kind evokes major speculative judgements from others. If I was you try and get to a stockist and see them in person, you may find that you want it purely on looks,feel and functions.


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

I also have a Zenith 65E. I tried the SuperJolly route but didn't have the time to modify it to becoming OD. The 65E does what I need, is simple to use and now the burrs are seasoned it seems to give a very good grind (not that I have anything to compare it against!)


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

mremanxx said:


> Bet the OP feels suitably informed now I'm confused £500 is a good amount I would have thought and any grinder at that price will do the job.(certainly much more than I could afford) I have always found that equipment of any kind evokes major speculative judgements from others. If I was you try and get to a stockist and see them in person, you may find that you want it purely on looks,feel and functions.


It will certainly do the job, as will an MC2 or Mignon. But some will always want the very best, and £500 is far from the upper limit!


----------



## Nikko (Aug 20, 2014)

I concur with the OP that there is indeed a lot of confusion out there regarding power, speed, burr diameter, etc. The information put out by sellers, e.g. BB, often serves to confuse further. I do not pretend to know what makes a good grinder but some thoughts to consider:

If speed does make a difference to the grind, than it is not the rpm but the tangential velocity. The bigger the burr, the greater the tangential speed as most grinders spin at the same rpm of 1400.

Also, the bigger the burr the greater the misalignment at the burr circumference for the same manufacturing tolerance.

The received opinion is that bigger burrs produce a better grind - is that because the burr speed is greater or because there is more slop between the burrs? Or, taking Mazzers as an example, is it the case that the bigger ones are engineered with progressively tighter tolerances to maintain the same or better alignment at the burr circumference?

As for power, the motor will deliver whatever power is absorbed at the burrs. There can be no advantage to grind quality by having a more powerful motor.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Dylan said:


> It will certainly do the job, as will an MC2 or Mignon. But some will always want the very best, and £500 is far from the upper limit!


Know what you mean I wanted a Nissan GTR, got a Juke instead Still gets me to work and back only slower.


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

I bet instantnomore is even more confused!!


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

65e









Went from a Minion to the 65e and difference is night & day!

You certainly won't go wrong with a 65e & it fits nicely into a home environment also & won't look like a monument on your counter top!!!


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

mrsimba said:


> 65e :
> 
> it fits nicely into a home environment also & won't look like a monument on your counter top!!!


Check the measurements before you buy.

Ian


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

You'll get lots of recommendations for the 65e as alot of people have it and are happy with it .

Doing alot of reading and research is great by can be fuddle the brain....

If you can visit one of the 65 e owners or take a trip to Bella Barista for a demo ...

Low spin , rpm etc.... can cloud issues for home users who are making 2 cups a day , and it really depends on how far down the grinder rabbit hole you wanna go , for your 2-3 cups a day....

So put a call out for forum members near you or visit BB or drop the friendly enabling Coffeechap a pm on here, ask his advice and see what you can get for your cash ....

Any of the 64 mm grinders or above will make a great cup of coffee with , fresh coffee , a decent machine and a bit of knowledge....the rest is don to if they will fit in your kitchen and fit your coffee making process..


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

But why have 64mm when you could snatch up and move into the 83mm game


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

CallumT said:


> But why have 64mm when you could snatch up and move into the 83mm game


Budget ..


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

I'm possibly going down the conical route over the next month or two and my almost new fiorenzato f83e will be up for offer I'm sure.

http://www.espressoservices.co.uk/fiorenzato_f83e.html

Loving it at the moment just wanting to pair up with a conical to hopefully finish my journey for now( maybe)


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks for the info and suggestions so far

Does anyone own a dip dks65

Review here

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/Uploads/Coffee%20Omega%20-%20DIP%20DKS65%20-%20Grinder%20Review.pdf

Fairly powerful motor and on demand


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

stevogums said:


> I'm possibly going down the conical route over the next month or two and my almost new fiorenzato f83e will be up for offer I'm sure.
> 
> http://www.espressoservices.co.uk/fiorenzato_f83e.html
> 
> Loving it at the moment just wanting to pair up with a conical to hopefully finish my journey for now( maybe)


That looks fit for purpose , However Liverpool to London may be a problem unless you have retained the original packaging


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Instant no more ! said:


> Thanks for the info and suggestions so far
> 
> Does anyone own a dip dks65
> 
> ...


If you haven't already buy one of coffeechaps lottery tickets and you may win one.

P.s. better bloody not


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

Where abouts in London are you?


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

Chockymonster said:


> Where abouts in London are you?


Dagenham , East London


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

do you want an on demand grinder?


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> do you want an on demand grinder?


Preferably yes as it make more sense re fresh ground coffee every time


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Instant no more ! said:


> Preferably yes as it make more sense re fresh ground coffee every time


You get this too with a dosered grinder, you just dont fill the doser, you just put your desired amount of coffee in the throat and grind that, or grind for 'x' amount of seconds. The doser is actually an aid in breaking up and distributing the grounds.

OD grinders have advantages in how the look (beauty being in the eye of the beholder) and that they usually come with a timer function which will dose roughly the same amount of coffee each time.


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

I am not fussed what it looks like being single it does not need to be pleasing , must do a good job and be value for money ,

Hopefully I only intend one purchase


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

In which case for your budget you can do better than the Eureka 65E

For around £400 you can get a Mazzer Major S/H (CoffeeChap above sometimes has refurbished and ready to go for single dosing Mazzers of all flavours)

There are other 'Titan class' grinders that pop up around £5-600 S/H but you just have to wait in the F/S section for them to pop up

You could push the boat boat and get a new Caedo E37S doserless for £860.


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Instant no more ! said:


> That looks fit for purpose , However Liverpool to London may be a problem unless you have retained the original packaging


Which i have done.









I Always keep box,s and other things for min of 2 years on high price items..

Once bitten


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

stevogums said:


> Which i have done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sent you a PM


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Fracino have just added the Cunill Luxomatic to their range - it is a fantastic on demand grinder which is exceptionally quiet (55dB) and I can do you one for £550



Instant no more ! said:


> Some of the posts / article I have read say with a higher power motor these have more torque and can grind happily at lower speeds also they mention high grinding speed to be detrimental to the beans when grinding by overheating them
> 
> I am new to this and thought reading would educate me a little , looks like I may have gone off track if the above is irrelevant
> 
> ...


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

coffeebean said:


> Fracino have just added the Cunill Luxomatic to their range - it is a fantastic on demand grinder which is exceptionally quiet (55dB) and I can do you one for £550


Hi

Do you have a link / specification details on this machine ? I looked on the Fracino web sit and did not see this machine listed


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

They look the bomb!

http://www.cunill.com/cafe/detalle_producto.php?idColeccio=7&idSubcoleccio=28


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Just put a bit of blurb in the Fracino section 



Instant no more ! said:


> Hi
> 
> Do you have a link / specification details on this machine ? I looked on the Fracino web sit and did not see this machine listed


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

coffeebean said:


> Just put a bit of blurb in the Fracino section


The spec does look good on this , will come back to you as I have 1 or 2 other option at the moment , Thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> They look the bomb!
> 
> http://www.cunill.com/cafe/detalle_producto.php?idColeccio=7&idSubcoleccio=28


haven't tried this one out, but if other cunhills are anything to go by then it is not anywhere near as good as the f83e.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Looks a lot nicer though...


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

I may have a grinder
























Will update as and when it happens


----------

